# Flirtare



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2015)

Vi piace flirtare?
Ma cosa intendiamo?
Penso che ognuno intenda cose diverse per un tempo diverso.


----------



## Ecate (11 Ottobre 2015)

Io non amo flirtare, non l'ho mai fatto
non mi piace il gioco di seduzione fine a se stesso
(con questo intendo flirtare)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2015)

C'è chi flirta anche al bar con il barista perché cliente e barista si divertono del reciproco riconoscimento come persone sessuate.
Un tempo forse questo era comune, stemperato nella cavalleria che, nel contempo, definiva ruoli sociali.
Questi ruoli sociali comportavano un posizionamento della donna in una condizione di debolezza e quindi di inferiorità.
Non è che in certe modalità di flirtare c'è un ricercare un posizionamento?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Ottobre 2015)

... scorgo connotazioni sessuali in qualsiasi rapporto, anche superficialissimo-issimo-issimo tra un maschio e una femmina di qualsiasi età. Per me il flirt è perenne e universale, NATURALE, non strategico. E riguarda tutti coloro che hanno coscienza costante del loro essere sessuati (nin credo di essere la sola a nin dimenticarmene mai).


----------



## Divì (11 Ottobre 2015)

Quoto Ecate. Io non flirto, intendendo con questo termine giocare a sedurre senza finalità specifica di corteggiare Per interesse reale. 
Mi rendo conto che flirtare per alcuni / e è una sorta di palestra, di allenamento propedeutico al corteggiamento, una conferma della propria capacita di piacere...... Io no


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... scorgo connotazioni sessuali in qualsiasi rapporto, anche superficialissimo-issimo-issimo tra un maschio e una femmina di qualsiasi età. Per me il flirt è perenne e universale, NATURALE, non strategico. E riguarda tutti coloro che hanno coscienza costante del loro essere sessuati (nin credo di essere la sola a nin dimenticarmene mai).


Vedi?
Io non so se intendi avere presente di essere donne di fronte a un uomo che comporta una distanza dovuta al rispetto reciproco o quella cosa patetica, per me, di riconoscimento di potenzialità seduttive.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Io non so se intendi avere presente di essere donne di fronte a un uomo che comporta una distanza dovuta al rispetto reciproco o quella cosa patetica, per me, di riconoscimento di potenzialità seduttive.


boh... a me viene spontaneo da sempre, non c'è intenzione, mi è naturale dinanzi a un uomo valutare immediatamento e immeditatamente se mi piace o non mi piace. È la primissima cosa.


----------



## Nicka (11 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi piace flirtare?
> Ma cosa intendiamo?
> Penso che ognuno intenda cose diverse per un tempo diverso.


Lo faccio solo con chi mi piace molto, credo venga naturale...
C'è chi lo fa sempre e comunque. Credo sia una questione di predisposizione ad attirare in un certo senso l'attenzione grazie alla sessualità e non importa chi si ha davanti. Lo fa sempre per un rendiconto personale, conscio o inconscio a seconda delle situazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> boh... a me viene spontaneo da sempre, non c'è intenzione, mi è naturale dinanzi a un uomo valutare immediatamento e immeditatamente se mi piace o non mi piace. È la primissima cosa.


Però hai detto un'altra cosa.
Il riconoscimento maschio femmina è primario e lo fanno i bambini piccoli guardando le riviste e denominando papà i maschi e mamma, cosa molto gratificante per i genitori o frustrante, dipende dalla persona fotografata.
E con questo confermo che la classificazione tra gradevole o no è immediata.
Ma non è facile trovare uomini gradevoli e quando li trovi è da vedere se è opportuno manifestare il gradimento. Se io e te flirtassimo con Luca Argentero saremmo solo ridicole.
Altrettanto ridicolo trovo che sia flirtare con il cameriere e anche un modo di approfittarsi della posizione di cliente.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2015)

Flirto solo se una persona mi interessa e se sono intenzionata a un "dopo". Il flirtare fine a se stesso non mi appartiene. Ho talmente tanti amici uomini non capirei il flirtare con loro. In generale anche vedere le donne che flirtano nella ricerca di approvazione con chiunque mi infastidisce


----------



## Ecate (11 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però hai detto un'altra cosa.
> Il riconoscimento maschio femmina è primario e lo fanno i bambini piccoli guardando le riviste e denominando papà i maschi e mamma, cosa molto gratificante per i genitori o frustrante, dipende dalla persona fotografata.
> E con questo confermo che la classificazione tra gradevole o no è immediata.
> Ma non è facile trovare uomini gradevoli e quando li trovi è da vedere se è opportuno manifestare il gradimento. Se io e te flirtassimo con Luca Argentero saremmo solo ridicole.
> Altrettanto ridicolo trovo che sia *flirtare con il cameriere *e anche un modo di approfittarsi della posizione di cliente.


È chiaro che un cameriere - ma anche un parrucchiere o un istruttore in palestra, o...- che flirta con le clienti vuole impostare un'atmosfera di un certo tipo. Stare al gioco lo trovo umiliante. Ho avuto un sacco di problemi con un assistente all'università che impostava le cose in questo modo.


----------



## Divì (11 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Flirto solo se una persona mi interessa e se sono intenzionata a un "dopo". Il flirtare fine a se stesso non mi appartiene. Ho talmente tanti amici uomini non capirei il flirtare con loro. In generale anche vedere le donne che flirtano nella ricerca di approvazione con chiunque mi infastidisce


Quoto!


----------



## Divì (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> boh... a me viene spontaneo da sempre, non c'è intenzione, mi è naturale dinanzi a un uomo valutare immediatamento e immeditatamente se mi piace o non mi piace. È la primissima cosa.


Concordo sul fatto che ci poniamo come esseri sessuati. Quale sesso poi di questi tempi transgenderiani è da capire 

Concordo anche sul fatto che sia naturale capire anche rapidamente se uno ti piace o no.
 Ma flirtare con tutti quelli che ti piacciono ne conseguirebbe di default? Non è appunto una strategia di posizionamento, seppur talmente allenata da sembrare "spontanea"? 

Io flirto, se ho "intenzione" , non se non ne ho.


----------



## Ecate (11 Ottobre 2015)

Il gioco alla seduzione con chi non mi interessa mi infastidisce. Anche se è dichiaratamente, platealmente un gioco. 
Mi piace la comunicazione sincera, senza allusioni e metacomunicazioni. Non so, mi sembra un po' umiliante il gioco delle parti per aver conferme, di qualsiasi tipo


----------



## Tessa (11 Ottobre 2015)

Quoto Ecate e Farfalla. Non flirto mai e tendo a silurare qualsiasi approccio flirtante e mi infastidiscono assai i flirtatori.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2015)

Diciamo che se si trova piacevole flirtare in sé, non si può farlo solo con qualcuno con cui si ha intenzione. Sarebbero troppo pochi e il gioco raro.
Io trovo sempre stupefacente che uno non capisca che non ho intenzione e la ruota del pavone mi fa ridere e ho constatato che il mio divertimento è scambiato per un modo di flirtare.
Infatti mi incuriosivano le modalità con cui flirtare.
Mi auguro non come la sedicenne Rossella mentre parla con i gemelli all'inizio di Via col vento. 
Voglio dire che il gusto di suscitare attrazione è comprensibile a quella età, quando è una scoperta e quando davvero si suscita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non amo flirtare, non l'ho mai fatto
> non mi piace il gioco di seduzione fine a se stesso
> (con questo intendo flirtare)





Ecate ha detto:


> Il gioco alla seduzione con chi non mi interessa mi infastidisce. Anche se è dichiaratamente, platealmente un gioco.
> Mi piace la comunicazione sincera, senza allusioni e metacomunicazioni. Non so, mi sembra un po' umiliante il gioco delle parti per aver conferme, di qualsiasi tipo


Quoto. 
Sopratutto la parte sulla comunicazione sincera senza allusioni e metacomunicazioni.
In effetti, che io abbia memoria, non è mai successo che nel campo della comunicazione erotico/sessuale qualcuno fraintendesse le mie intenzioni o ne ravvisasse quando non ce ne erano.


----------



## Nicka (11 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che se si trova piacevole flirtare in sé, non si può farlo solo con qualcuno con cui si ha intenzione. Sarebbero troppo pochi e il gioco raro.
> Io trovo sempre stupefacente che uno non capisca che non ho intenzione e la ruota del pavone mi fa ridere e *ho constatato che il mio divertimento è scambiato per un modo di flirtare.*
> Infatti mi incuriosivano le modalità con cui flirtare.
> Mi auguro non come la sedicenne Rossella mentre parla con i gemelli all'inizio di Via col vento.
> Voglio dire che il gusto di suscitare attrazione è comprensibile a quella età, quando è una scoperta e quando davvero si suscita.


Quando dicono che per conquistare una donna basta saperla far ridere...
Evidentemente hanno frainteso che tutt'al più li pigli per il sedere...

Modalità? Questo dipende molto dai caratteri e da cosa si vuole trasmettere...
C'è chi lo fa in maniera più esplicita, chi lo fa con gesti e con sguardi...
Ho in mente la mia amica che quando ha un interesse cambia modo di essere, comincia ad avere gesti più melliflui, sguardi languidi, ammiccamenti vari. Diventa femmina.
Ma al punto che diverse volte è capitato che le dicessi che era fin troppo spudorata!
Riusciva a creare un'atmosfera nella quale si estraniava insieme alla "preda", creava questa specie di bolla dove esistevano solo loro due. 
Mi rendo conto che forse è una cosa che notavo solo io perchè la conosco come se fosse mia sorella, ma è per me era di un'evidenza pazzesca.

Io sono molto diversa...


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> È chiaro che un cameriere - ma anche un parrucchiere o un istruttore in palestra, o...- che flirta con le clienti vuole impostare un'atmosfera di un certo tipo. Stare al gioco lo trovo umiliante. Ho avuto un sacco di problemi con un assistente all'università che impostava le cose in questo modo.



Quoto chi flirta per vero interesse e non tanto per; non mi viene proprio di farlo per compiacere qualcuno o con uno scopo diverso dall'attrazione reale. Da quando ho raggiunto una certa eta' poi, mi sentirei davvero ridicola nel corrispondere o addirittuŕa mettere in piedi giochi di sguardi, allusioni e atteggiamenti melliflui specie con persone piu' giovani, che poi sono quelle che mi paiono maggiormente propense.. Come per esempio un ragazzo che potrebbe essere abbondantemente mio figlio, attualmente (cosi mi dicono) a uomini e donne,  evidentemente abituato a relazionarsi con il mondo femminile attraverso modalita' di un certo tipo e che frequenta il mio stesso circolo tennis, che mi si e' avvicinato un paio di volte buttando li cose senza senso con fare ammiccante. Gli ho risposto cortesemente ma con distacco e ora non mi saluta piu' neanche. Ma va bene cosi.


Ho flirtato palesemente e cinicamente in un paio di occasioni, in passato, con scopi prettamente utiliritaristici: si trattava della salute dei miei figli e di queste persone mi serviva la professionalita' urgentemente. Non avevo tempo da perdere e l'unico modo per raggiungerle era sfoderare armi non convenzionali, apertamente. Ha funzionato e non me ne pento.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che ci poniamo come esseri sessuati. Quale sesso poi di questi tempi transgenderiani è da capire
> 
> Concordo anche sul fatto che sia naturale capire anche rapidamente se uno ti piace o no.
> Ma flirtare con tutti quelli che ti piacciono ne conseguirebbe di default? Non è appunto una strategia di posizionamento, seppur talmente allenata da sembrare "spontanea"?
> ...


Bella questa risposta. Se flirto, non me ne accorgo. Se trovo un maschio attraente, probabilmente il mio corpo parla per me, perché di tattico o strategico non metto in atto niente, cioè non uso il cervello. Di solito è percettibile il fatto che si suscita interesse o eccitazione nel maschio. Se il maschio è repellente, io cerco subito vie di fuga, e questo lo faccio col cervello; se il maschio è gradevole, lascio che sia quel che sia. Non manovro mai, ma mi lascio manovrare. È flirtare, questo?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bella questa risposta. Se flirto, non me ne accorgo. Se trovo un maschio attraente, probabilmente il mio corpo parla per me, perché di tattico o strategico non metto in atto niente, cioè non uso il cervello. Di solito è percettibile il fatto che si suscita interesse o eccitazione nel maschio. Se il maschio è repellente, io cerco subito vie di fuga, e questo lo faccio col cervello; se il maschio è gradevole, lascio che sia quel che sia. Non manovro mai, ma mi lascio manovrare. È flirtare, questo?


Se ti comporti diversamente da come faresti con una donna sì.


----------



## Tessa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bella questa risposta. Se flirto, non me ne accorgo. Se trovo un maschio attraente, probabilmente il mio corpo parla per me, perché di tattico o strategico non metto in atto niente, cioè non uso il cervello. Di solito è percettibile il fatto che si suscita interesse o eccitazione nel maschio. Se il maschio è repellente, io cerco subito vie di fuga, e questo lo faccio col cervello; se il maschio è gradevole, lascio che sia quel che sia. Non manovro mai, ma mi lascio manovrare. È flirtare, questo?


Si e' flirtare. 
E ti sei mai chiesta il perche' di questo bisogno fine a se stesso (credo che tu non finisca a letto con tutti) di suscitare eccitazione?
Mi interessa la tua risposta perche' io invece ho il bisogno opposto. Quello di 'sparire' dagli sguardi degli uomini. 
Mi camuffo, mi nascondo per ridurre al minimo il rischio di suscitare un'eccitazione effimera che mi mette a disagio. 
Inversamente gli apprezzamenti femminili mi gratificano. I look migliori li riservo alle uscite con le amiche.


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bella questa risposta. Se flirto, non me ne accorgo. Se trovo un maschio attraente, probabilmente il mio corpo parla per me, perché di tattico o strategico non metto in atto niente, cioè non uso il cervello. Di solito è percettibile il fatto che si suscita interesse o eccitazione nel maschio. Se il maschio è repellente, io cerco subito vie di fuga, e questo lo faccio col cervello; se il maschio è gradevole, lascio che sia quel che sia. Non manovro mai, ma mi lascio manovrare. È flirtare, questo?


Credo sia fare della seduzione un lavoro a tempo pieno. E anche dare una importanza eccessiva al genere maschile tout court. Un po' come le dichiarazioni di amore universale verso l'intera umanità per non impegnarsi ad amare almeno uno e a curarsi di lui / lei.


----------



## Eratò (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi piace flirtare?
> Ma cosa intendiamo?
> Penso che ognuno intenda cose diverse per un tempo diverso.


Non so flirtare. Sembra ridicolo dirlo visto che non ho 15 anni ma non lo so fare. Non so neanche rispondere ai complimenti, forse un timido grazie... E siccome non lo so fare, lascio fare al fato.Parto dal presupposto che nessun uomo è timido quando una donna gli piace per davvero e sa come fare... Se quel uomo mi piace e anche i suoi modi, allora si. Ma non metto in atto, comportamenti, strategie o modi e gesti che esaltino la mia femminilità e neanche so fare battutine... Battuttine che fra l'altro non apprezzo. Per me il corteggiamento inizia con gli occhi e gli sguardi. Se mi piace. Perché se non mi piace mi giro dal altra parte e chi si è visto si è visto.


Rimarrò zitella lo so. Mi sto già preparando per prendere un animale domestico


----------



## Spot (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi piace flirtare?
> Ma cosa intendiamo?
> Penso che ognuno intenda cose diverse per un tempo diverso.


Raramente. In tutto, credo che mi sia capitato di flirtare 2-3 volte.
E per flirtare non intendo neanche chissà quale gioco di movenze o di sguardi, ma un semplice lasciarsi andare allo scherzo, a qualche insinuazione stupida o a qualche complimento.
Per il resto, non credo proprio sia una modalità che mi appartiene.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non so flirtare. Sembra ridicolo dirlo visto che non ho 15 anni ma non lo so fare. Non so neanche rispondere ai complimenti, forse un timido grazie... E siccome non lo so fare, lascio fare al fato.Parto dal presupposto che nessun uomo è timido quando una donna gli piace per davvero e sa come fare... Se quel uomo mi piace e anche i suoi modi, allora si. Ma non metto in atto, comportamenti, strategie o modi e gesti che esaltino la mia femminilità e neanche so fare battutine... Battuttine che fra l'altro non apprezzo. Per me il corteggiamento inizia con gli occhi e gli sguardi. Se mi piace. Perché se non mi piace mi giro dal altra parte e chi si è visto si è visto.
> 
> 
> *Rimarrò zitella lo so.* Mi sto già preparando per prendere un animale domestico


Invece magari incontri un uomo che apprezza questo tuo atteggiamento, e qualcuno c'è ancora
Sul resto quoto
Sono molto simile a te
Tendenzialmente io le battute le faccio solo con chi capisce che sono battute finalizzate a una risata


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi piace flirtare?
> Ma cosa intendiamo?
> Penso che ognuno intenda cose diverse per un tempo diverso.


Eh già, una volta io flirtavo di brutto, ma di brutto. La seduzione o l'intesa con doppi sensi recepita e ricambiata con l'altro sesso era un gioco che mi piaceva, che facevo, e non soltanto con l'altro sesso, ma con chiunque capitasse a tiro. Era un gioco, cosa si nascondesse dietro credo di saperlo: malcontento famigliare, rabbia, delusione. Toccare certi limiti senza senza arrivare a dei punti di non ritorno. Da alcuni anni soltanto con chi ha ben chiaro chi sono, a chi mi conosce da anni e soltanto con chi mi posso permettere un certo tipo di scherzo/gioco, mi/ci permettiamo di scherzare un po con atteggiamenti flirtativi. 

Adesso aborro il flirt, lo considero un gioco sporco da parte di chi è sposato e che, consciamente e non, gioca al ragazzino single.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bella questa risposta. Se flirto, non me ne accorgo. Se trovo un maschio attraente, probabilmente il mio corpo parla per me, perché di tattico o strategico non metto in atto niente, cioè non uso il cervello. Di solito è percettibile il fatto che si suscita interesse o eccitazione nel maschio. Se il maschio è repellente, io cerco subito vie di fuga, e questo lo faccio col cervello; se il maschio è gradevole, lascio che sia quel che sia. Non manovro mai, ma mi lascio manovrare. È flirtare, questo?



Si in modalità geisha. Ovvero la modalità che lascia intendere di non avere assolutamente intenzioni di conquistare ma di arrendersi inesorabilmente alla conquista maschile. Ovviamente funziona solo se la controparte non si accorge del trucchetto. La modalità geisha non si deve confondere con il gattamortismo generico perché dietro vi è uno studio della psicologia dell'altro. Ma é sempre una tattica che ha come base il mostrarsi indifese rispetto alla virilità.


----------



## Eratò (12 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si in modalità geisha. Ovvero la modalità che lascia intendere di non avere assolutamente intenzioni di conquistare ma di arrendersi inesorabilmente alla conquista maschile. Ovviamente funziona solo se la controparte non si accorge del trucchetto. La modalità geisha non si deve confondere con il gattamortismo generico perché dietro vi è uno studio della psicologia dell'altro. Ma é sempre una tattica che ha come base il mostrarsi indifese rispetto alla virilità.


Ci sono dei corsi? :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si in modalità geisha. Ovvero la modalità che lascia intendere di non avere assolutamente intenzioni di conquistare ma di arrendersi inesorabilmente alla conquista maschile. Ovviamente funziona solo se la controparte non si accorge del trucchetto. La modalità geisha non si deve confondere con il gattamortismo generico perché dietro vi è uno studio della psicologia dell'altro. Ma é sempre una tattica che ha come base il mostrarsi indifese rispetto alla virilità.


Anche se la controparte è sedata o accecata dalla passione suscitata, presto o tardi il trucchetto si scopre. Ecco perché i "flirtatori" di professione non riescono a vivere relazioni di medio o lungo periodo. E si dicono che la passione non dura. O forse flirtano proprio per non averci nulla a che fare, con le relazioni di medio o lungo periodo. Ci sta.


----------



## Spot (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ci sono dei corsi? :rotfl:


Se ci sono mi iscrivo anch'io.


----------



## Nicka (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ci sono dei corsi? :rotfl:


Non credo funzionino...:unhappy:


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se ci sono mi iscrivo anch'io.


Per me non funzionerebbe, come iscrivermi ad un corso di parkour. Non ho proprio il talento, mi farei male


----------



## Eratò (12 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se ci sono mi iscrivo anch'io.





Nicka ha detto:


> Non credo funzionino...:unhappy:





Divì ha detto:


> Per me non funzionerebbe, come iscrivermi ad un corso di parkour. Non ho proprio il talento, mi farei male


Concordo con Divi... Sai che sbattimento? Dovrei fare come a scuola e leggermi i palmi delle mani... nel frattempo quello gia si è  trovato un altra


----------



## Spot (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Concordo con Divi... Sai che sbattimento? Dovrei fare come a scuola e leggermi i palmi delle mani... nel frattempo quello gia si era trovato un altra


Ma concordo anche io 

"aspetta, devo un attimo ripassare i miei appunti. Nota 4 comma 2..."


----------



## Eratò (12 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma concordo anche io
> 
> "aspetta, devo un attimo ripassare i miei appunti. Nota 4 comma 2..."


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ma no si copia!
Avete presente Belen che guarda si sguescio? Vabbè lei è pure strabica e l'aiuta.
Comunque copiando si impara.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no si copia!
> Avete presente Belen che guarda si sguescio? Vabbè lei è pure strabica e l'aiuta.
> Comunque copiando si impara.


si,  deve essere lo strabismo che l'aiuta tanto


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no si copia!
> Avete presente Belen che guarda si sguescio? Vabbè lei è pure strabica e l'aiuta.
> Comunque copiando si impara.


Ma il modo di essere di Belen, non ha nulla a che vedere col flirtare, a mio parere. :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si in modalità geisha. Ovvero la modalità che lascia intendere di non avere assolutamente intenzioni di conquistare ma di arrendersi inesorabilmente alla conquista maschile. Ovviamente funziona solo se la controparte non si accorge del trucchetto. La modalità geisha non si deve confondere con il gattamortismo generico perché dietro vi è uno studio della psicologia dell'altro. Ma é sempre una tattica che ha come base il mostrarsi indifese rispetto alla virilità.


Una volta feci uno di quegli stupidi test da rivista di una volta. Non ricordo il titolo, però il profilo che ne uscì fu proprio "geisha". Chiaramente non mi arrendo "inesorabilmente", però è indubbio che se la persona non mi dispiace ci faccio un pensiero. Spesso mi vince la pigrizia e lascio perdere.

Mi pare qualcuno trascuri che si flirta in due, comunque. Cioè, non è la stessa cosa della seduzione. Il flirt è un gioco a due. Diciamo che io "rispondo", ma non "domando". Per esempio (è un esempio), vado vestita nel 90% dei casi con abiti che inevce che esaltare il mio corpo tendono a camuffarlo.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si e' flirtare.
> E ti sei mai chiesta il perche' di questo bisogno fine a se stesso (credo che tu non finisca a letto con tutti) di suscitare eccitazione?
> I look migliori li riservo alle uscite con le amiche.


Cioè... non è che ho il desiderio di suscitare eccitazione. Rispondo all'altrui eccitazione. E' diverso, eh...
I look migliori li riservo alle uscite con gli uomini: "marito", amante, corteggiatori.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per me il corteggiamento inizia con gli occhi e gli sguardi. Se mi piace. Perché se non mi piace mi giro dal altra parte e chi si è visto si è visto.


Proprio così. Macché corso e corso!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> si,  deve essere lo strabismo che l'aiuta tanto


Che Belen abbia gli occhi lo apprendo ora.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che Belen abbia gli occhi *strabici* lo apprendo ora.


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4VH9Rm7uKyk/UT2NoKMQ5VI/AAAAAAAAS8A/OKBxIdoyIas/s1600/Belen-Rodriguez.jpg

http://images.style.it/Storage/Assets/Crops/50536/112/58342/belen-rodriguez_650x447.jpg

Non riesco a inserirle


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> si,  deve essere lo strabismo che l'aiuta tanto


Lo strabismo l'aiuta a guardare di sguincio.
Il resto aiuta a non notare lo strabismo.
Infatti ho proposto di copiare lo sguardo non il resto che o lo hai o non lo hai.


----------



## Nicka (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo strabismo l'aiuta a guardare di sguincio.
> Il resto aiuta a non notare lo strabismo.
> Infatti ho proposto di copiare lo sguardo non il resto che o lo hai o non lo hai.


A me poco tempo fa hanno detto che sono leggermente strabica...
Non ci avevo mai fatto caso, ma l'ho notato in foto...
Vabbè!
Posso fare Belen...


----------



## Eratò (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eh... ma se a Belen non si nota lo strabismo è perché ha il
resto...


----------



## Nicka (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... ma se a Belen non si nota lo strabismo è perché ha il
> resto...


Cioè vorresti dire che visto che a me si nota allora sono un cesso!?
Ridatemi LDS.
Devo farmi offendere un po' con le sue teorie boileristiche!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (12 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una volta feci uno di quegli stupidi test da rivista di una volta. Non ricordo il titolo, però il profilo che ne uscì fu proprio "geisha". Chiaramente non mi arrendo "inesorabilmente", però è indubbio che se la persona non mi dispiace ci faccio un pensiero. Spesso mi vince la pigrizia e lascio perdere.
> 
> Mi pare qualcuno trascuri che si flirta in due, comunque. Cioè, non è la stessa cosa della seduzione. Il flirt è un gioco a due. Diciamo che io "rispondo", ma non "domando". Per esempio (è un esempio), vado vestita nel 90% dei casi con abiti che inevce che esaltare il mio corpo tendono a camuffarlo.


Ovvio che si flirta in due.
Ma io ho l'impressione che nel flirt la donna abbia un ruolo più determinante.
Inoltre se io non sono incline a flirtare, tronco in maniera inconscia il gioco sul nascere, e tu, uomo, o te ne accorgerai subito e dopo il primo tentativo di fare il simpatico lascerai perdere (cosa molto probabile) o ti troverai impigliato in un groviglio di battute impacciate.


----------



## Eratò (12 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè vorresti dire che visto che a me si nota allora sono un cesso!?
> Ridatemi LDS.
> Devo farmi offendere un po' con le sue teorie boileristiche!!! :rotfl:


Noooo bella rossa di fuoco... non mi permetterei maiiii... ma mi chiedevo quanti uomini noterebbero mai lo strabismo su una così.. 
Confesso. Io fossi uomo no.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Noooo bella rossa di fuoco... non mi permetterei maiiii... ma mi chiedevo quanti uomini noterebbero mai lo strabismo su una così..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono quelle così non strabiche.
Comunque lo sguardo di sguinci lo fanno tante ed è il tipico sguardo da flirt.
Chiaro che chi fa quel lavoro lì (che non so quale sia) flirta con il pubblico.
Ho citato Belen perché è contemporanea. La Lory del Santo non la si riconosce neanche più, ma era un'esperta dello sguardo obliquo.


----------



## Nicka (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono quelle così non strabiche.
> Comunque lo sguardo di sguinci lo fanno tante ed è il tipico sguardo da flirt.
> Chiaro che chi fa quel lavoro lì (che non so quale sia) flirta con il pubblico.
> Ho citato Belen perché è contemporanea. La Lory del Santo non la si riconosce neanche più, ma era un'esperta dello sguardo obliquo.


Dio mio la Del Santo!!! :rotfl:
E' vero!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi piace flirtare?
> Ma cosa intendiamo?
> Penso che ognuno intenda cose diverse per un tempo diverso.


non credo di aver mai flirtato, nemmeno nell'adolescenza, forse qualche sguardo fugace ma nulla più. Lo scrivo con cognizione di causa visto che nel corso degli anni i miei amori e amorazzi vari li ho sempre inizialmente trattati a pesci in faccia  quindi al limite ci litigavo :rotfl:


----------



## Lucrezia (12 Ottobre 2015)

Stavo per scrivere che flirto spesso. Poi invece, riflettendoci, mi viene in mente una cosa: che fondamentalmente mi comporto nello stesso modo con donne e uomini eterosessuali e omosessuali, ma che gli uomini eterosessuali lo interpretano in genere come flirt, e gli altri no. Mi è capitato spesso che un uomo inferisse un mio interesse nei suoi confronti, in realtà non presente, dal fatto che sorrido spesso, mi fa piacere parlare e conoscere e sono abbastanza fisica e affettuosa. Quindi in definitiva, credevo di poter dire se flirto o no, ma alla fin fine, non lo so neppure io! è chiaro che accade in maniera palese quando qualcuno mi piace, ma ho l'impressione che ci sia qualcosa di più contenuto e velato che accade anche con gli altri umani che incontro. Ora sono confusa :unhappy:


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Ottobre 2015)

E se notate che qualcuno/a flirta col vostro/a partner in vostra presenza? Io ho ingurgitato i peggio veleni in passato  quando succedeva col mio ex marito, rinomato seduttore del centro Italia :unhappy:, e lui (ovviamente) ricambiava con mucho gusto. 


Anche l'estate appena trascorsa, molto particolare per me, in vacanza all'estero, è successo: una balenga torinese (in compagnia di un'amica, ed entrambe cesse) lanciava sguardi di fuoco a mio marito, lo seguiva quando lui si serviva al self service del villaggio e in piscina gli gironzolava continuamente intorno. Squadravano anche me in continuazione dalla testa ai piedi, peggio che stare nella macchina della tac, ed erano sempre sedute nelle nostre vicinanze. Ora, lui era bravissimo, mi abbracciava e baciava in continuazione, dunque si vedeva (immagino) che eravamo una coppia che non era a caccia del terzo incomodo, eppure la bruna fino all'ultimo si è pavoneggiata (era palese, giuro) reclamando una qualche attenzione. Sarà un modo di flirtare a prescindere? L'avrà fatto con chiunque? A me appariva patetia e ridicola. Ecco, mai vorrei fare una figura del genere :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (12 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E se notate che qualcuno/a flirta col vostro/a partner in vostra presenza?


Madonna mia, divento nera.
Non con lui, per carità...ma lei comincio a guardarla talmente storto che o se ne rende conto o se ne rende conto.
Il problema è che se dico qualcosa poi la tizia in questione c'è caso che mi dica che fraintendo e io di passare per la gelosona di turno non ne ho assolutamente voglia.
Certe volte però ho avuto la voglia di menar le mani...
Io non mi sono mai permessa di fare cose simili in presenza delle altrui compagne.


----------



## Eratò (12 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna mia, divento nera.
> Non con lui, per carità...ma lei comincio a guardarla talmente storto che o se ne rende conto o se ne rende conto.
> Il problema è che se dico qualcosa poi la tizia in questione c'è caso che mi dica che fraintendo e io di passare per la gelosona di turno non ne ho assolutamente voglia.
> Certe volte però ho avuto la voglia di menar le mani...
> Io non mi sono mai permessa di fare cose simili in presenza delle altrui compagne.


Trovo talmente infantile il flirtare in presenza del partner... per cui mi viene una risata isterica che cerco di trattenere. Quando lo fece il mio ex in un bar dissi che andavo in bagno... Invece avevo preso la macchina e me ne ero andata. Con lui che chiamava disperato e chiedeva che tornassi... Son immaturi questi tipi e vogliono scatenare una reazione della quale si vantano.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna mia, divento nera.
> Non con lui, per carità...ma lei comincio a guardarla talmente storto che o se ne rende conto o se ne rende conto.
> Il problema è che se dico qualcosa poi la tizia in questione c'è caso che mi dica che fraintendo e io di passare per la gelosona di turno non ne ho assolutamente voglia.
> Certe volte però ho avuto la voglia di menar le mani...
> Io non mi sono mai permessa di fare cose simili in presenza delle altrui compagne.




Neanch'io mi sono mai permessa; neanche quando ero io l'oggetto delle attenzioni altrui. Però se ripenso che magari nell'esatto momento in cui scagavo qualcuno (per esempio il tipo figo al ristorante che mi inceneriva con gli sguardi,  mi seguiva in bagno o fuori a fumare)  per non gettare neanche uno schizzo di fango sul mio matrimonio, lui stava messaggiando con la sua amante, qualche brivido d'orrore mi scorre lungo la schiena.


----------



## Nicka (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Trovo talmente infantile il flirtare in presenza del partner... per cui mi viene una risata isterica che cerco di trattenere. Quando lo fece il mio ex in un bar dissi che andavo in bagno... Invece avevo preso la macchina e me ne ero andata. Con lui che chiamava disperato e chiedeva che tornassi... Son immaturi questi tipi e vogliono scatenare una reazione della quale si vantano.


Nel mio caso non era il mio compagno a flirtare...erano le tizie...
Una  che era al lavoro con lui che si è permessa di fare davanti a me certe  battute e lui direttamente le ha detto qualcosa come "fossi in te ci  andrei piano" perchè vedeva che mi stavo alterando. E lì in effetti mi  sono incazzata e gli ho detto di provvedere a metterla al posto suo che  io di essere pure presa per il culo non ne ho voglia.
Un'altra volta è  stata quest'estate che eravamo due coppie a pranzo fuori...e capisco  che non ci stavamo ingroppando, ma se tu vedi due ragazzi e due ragazze  magari immagini che sono due coppie...
E no, sta cameriera è stata appiccicata al mio moroso tutto il tempo.
Lui era in difficoltà, io che me la ridevo malamente, il suo amico che lo sfotteva alla grande...
Alla  fine gli ho detto "guarda che se le dici di vedervi quando stacca  quella ti salta addosso"...e mi ha mandata a quel paese...a me e  all'amico suo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Ottobre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere che flirto spesso. Poi invece, riflettendoci, mi viene in mente una cosa: che fondamentalmente mi comporto nello stesso modo con donne e uomini eterosessuali e omosessuali, ma che gli uomini eterosessuali lo interpretano in genere come flirt, e gli altri no. Mi è capitato spesso che un uomo inferisse un mio interesse nei suoi confronti, in realtà non presente, dal fatto che sorrido spesso, mi fa piacere parlare e conoscere e sono abbastanza fisica e affettuosa. Quindi in definitiva, credevo di poter dire se flirto o no, ma alla fin fine, non lo so neppure io! è chiaro che accade in maniera palese quando qualcuno mi piace, ma ho l'impressione che ci sia qualcosa di più contenuto e velato che accade anche con gli altri umani che incontro. Ora sono confusa :unhappy:


Anche io sorrido spesso, perché mi viene spontaneo, e anche a me piace conoscere, ascolto molto intensamente, sono sempre davvero interessata. Questo non è flirtare, questo è essere se stessi, secondo me.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ma un uomo incline al flirt lo individuate tra i piacioni? 
Deve per forza essere spiritoso? 

In ogni caso, c'è battuta e battuta. A me una buona, ironica, sarcastica, sottile battuta può sedurre senz'altro. Il piacione invece mi fa proprio schifo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2015)

aborro le flirtone e i flirtoni del ciciccì pciupciù a perdere.
adoro scherzare con uomini e donne ma cerco sempre di essere al di sopra dell'equivoco


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Non riesco a flirtare con chiunque sia portatore di apparato riproduttivo maschile, generalmente se flirto con un uomo è perché mi piace...altrimenti sono abbastanza scostante. 
Quando ricevo poi attenzioni continue da qualcuno che non mi interessa, al quale lo faccio abbondantemente capire con educazione, divento oltremodo antipatica.
I complimenti è chiaro che sono generalmente ben accetti, ma detesto quando gli uomini pensano che facendo un complimento o ammiccando, si passi sopra a tutto.
Esempio: non funzionano i tornelli all'ingresso di una stazione metro. Vado dal ragazzo nel gabbiotto a chiedere info, stavo di corsa. Lui non aveva modo di controllare il meccanismo elettronico, io mi inizio a spazientire ( io e la pazienza, una coppia di fatto ) e lui "ma dove vai così di corsa? Non mi dire che una bella ragazza come te è già sposata, bla bla" ecco in casi come questi divento sgradevole.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non riesco a flirtare con chiunque sia portatore di apparato riproduttivo maschile, generalmente se flirto con un uomo è perché mi piace...altrimenti sono abbastanza scostante.
> Quando ricevo poi attenzioni continue da qualcuno che non mi interessa, al quale lo faccio abbondantemente capire con educazione, divento oltremodo antipatica.
> I complimenti è chiaro che sono generalmente ben accetti, ma detesto quando gli uomini pensano che facendo un complimento o ammiccando, si passi sopra a tutto.
> Esempio: *non funzionano i tornelli all'ingresso di una stazione metro. Vado dal ragazzo nel gabbiotto a chiedere info, stavo di corsa. Lui non aveva modo di controllare il meccanismo elettronico, io mi inizio a spazientire ( io e la pazienza, una coppia di fatto ) e lui "ma dove vai così di corsa? Non mi dire che una bella ragazza come te è già sposata, bla bla" ecco in casi come questi divento sgradevole.*


:dorme: sono davvero noiosi. Se tornerò single, darò attenzioni solo a chi non mi considera, non perché non gli piaccio io, ma che non sia il classico "noioso", che basta esser belli per attaccare bottone... come il mio attuale ragazzo!


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :dorme: sono davvero noiosi. Se tornerò single, darò attenzioni solo a chi non mi considera, non perché non gli piaccio io, ma che non sia il classico "noioso", che basta esser belli per attaccare bottone... come il mio attuale ragazzo!


Non è tanto questo.. Personalmente mi infastidisce il sottotesto (che IO ci leggo, non è detto che sia così) ovvero "sei femmina ti faccio i complimenti così sei contenta e non rompi più " 
Se prendo un caffè al bar e il barista mi fa un complimento è un conto, ma se sto facendo una cosa e ho un'esigenza- banca, posta, metropolitana o quello che ti pare- quest'atteggiamento mi urta


----------



## Spot (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non è tanto questo.. Personalmente mi infastidisce il sottotesto (che IO ci leggo, non è detto che sia così) ovvero "sei femmina ti faccio i complimenti così sei contenta e non rompi più "
> Se prendo un caffè al bar e il barista mi fa un complimento è un conto, ma se sto facendo una cosa e ho un'esigenza- banca, posta, metropolitana o quello che ti pare- quest'atteggiamento mi urta


Beh si dipende sempre dal modo. Come regola generale la piacevolezza di un complimento (o anche di un tentativo di attaccar bottone) è direttamente proporzionale alla capacità di discrezione di chi lo fa.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non è tanto questo.. Personalmente mi infastidisce il sottotesto (che IO ci leggo, non è detto che sia così) ovvero "*sei femmina ti faccio i complimenti così sei contenta e non rompi più " *
> Se prendo un caffè al bar e il barista mi fa un complimento è un conto, ma se sto facendo una cosa e ho un'esigenza- banca, posta, metropolitana o quello che ti pare- quest'atteggiamento mi urta


Non ho mai visto un uomo far i complimenti ad una donna che reputa brutta, a meno che non sia un capo, o comunque una donna che ne determina le "sorti economiche" :rotfl:. Non mi sembra il tuo caso!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non è tanto questo.. Personalmente mi infastidisce il sottotesto (che IO ci leggo, non è detto che sia così) ovvero "sei femmina ti faccio i complimenti così sei contenta e non rompi più "
> Se prendo un caffè al bar e il barista mi fa un complimento è un conto, ma se sto facendo una cosa e ho un'esigenza- banca, posta, metropolitana o quello che ti pare- quest'atteggiamento mi urta


E quando ti capita mentre sei con amiche? L'altro giorno in coda in un posto con 5 amiche. Tutte della mia età. Arriva un gruppetto di ragazzi e attaccano bottone mentre noi parlavamo dei cazzi nostri. Due battute... Io girata di spalle. Figura da maleducata ma o rispondevo male o ignoravo. 
Non è che solo perché siamo 5 donne sole siamo alla ricerca di compagnia s che palle!! "Sta su de doss" si dice a Milano


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto un uomo far i complimenti ad una donna che reputa brutta, a meno che non sia un capo, o comunque una donna che ne determina le "sorti economiche" :rotfl:. Non mi sembra il tuo caso!


No no non volevo dire questo! Volevo dire che l'atteggiamento maschile tipico del "siccome sei femmina e sei carina allora sicuro che se ti faccio un complimento sei contenta e finisce qui" mi infastidisce...
Forse mi sono spiegata male  altro esempio: vado da un collega più grande di un altro settore per risolvere una pratica in cui lui ha peccato di superficialità. Entro e lui "anvedi la (cognome) ma ti fai sempre più bella". Io mi stranisco perché che c entra? Perché devi dare per scontato che mi faccia piacere in quel preciso momento?
Infatti ho risposto "meno male, pensa se diventassi sempre più brutta." e ho iniziato a parlare di lavoro.
Il senso è il flirt continuo ed in ogni circostanza non mi piace


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quando ti capita mentre sei con amiche? L'altro giorno in coda in un posto con 5 amiche. Tutte della mia età. Arriva un gruppetto di ragazzi e attaccano bottone mentre noi parlavamo dei cazzi nostri. Due battute... Io girata di spalle. Figura da maleducata ma o rispondevo male o ignoravo.
> Non è che solo perché siamo 5 donne sole siamo alla ricerca di compagnia s che palle!! "Sta su de doss" si dice a Milano


Quotissimo, quando è capitato a me con amiche ho risposto pure male! È la stessa sensazione che mi da il complimento/flirt a cavolo di cane!
Ps ma che significa precisamente "sta su de doss?" C è una ragazza su Twitter che l ha scelto come nick :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh si dipende sempre dal modo. Come regola generale la piacevolezza di un complimento (o anche di un tentativo di attaccar bottone) è direttamente proporzionale alla capacità di discrezione di chi lo fa.


E anche dal contesto. Trovo un po' presuntuoso (non mi viene termine migliore ) l'atteggiamento maschile del "tanto le fa piacere". Idem nella condizione che descrive Farfalla, tot amiche sole = stiamo in cerca...ma che è?


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

Io lo trovo divertente, è un gioco...a prescindere dall'avere un fine o meno. 

Anzi, personalmente se ho un "fine" non sono neanche capace di flirtare, preferisco la chiarezza e l'immediatezza, e il flirtare viene dopo, come gioco che ha che vedere con un desiderio dichiarato e condiviso...

La cosa difficile è trovare gente che si diverte a giocare per il giocare e non per doppi fini...non è il flirtare in sè, secondo me. Sono i doppi fini.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io lo trovo divertente, è un gioco...a prescindere dall'avere un fine o meno.
> 
> Anzi, personalmente se ho un "fine" non sono neanche capace di flirtare, preferisco la chiarezza e l'immediatezza, e il flirtare viene dopo, come gioco che ha che vedere con un desiderio dichiarato e condiviso...
> 
> La cosa difficile è trovare gente che si diverte a giocare per il giocare e non per doppi fini...non è il flirtare in sè, secondo me. Sono i doppi fini.


è  un gioco a volte inopportuno , stucchevole ,svenevole, imbarazzante per gli altri e per ora non mi viene in mente altro


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> No no non volevo dire questo! Volevo dire che *l'atteggiamento maschile tipico del "siccome sei femmina e sei carina allora sicuro che se ti faccio un complimento sei contenta e finisce qui*" mi infastidisce...
> Forse mi sono spiegata male  altro esempio: vado da un collega più grande di un altro settore per risolvere una pratica in cui lui ha peccato di superficialità. Entro e lui "anvedi la (cognome) ma ti fai sempre più bella". Io mi stranisco perché che c entra? Perché devi dare per scontato che mi faccia piacere in quel preciso momento?
> Infatti ho risposto "meno male, pensa se diventassi sempre più brutta." e ho iniziato a parlare di lavoro.
> Il senso è il flirt continuo ed in ogni circostanza non mi piace


:up: ecco infatti, alcuni pensano di esser i giuristi di miss italia, e che un complimento quindi ti renda felice!

A me recentemente sta capitando che mi riservino queste attenzioni "speciali", accanto al mio ragazzo (ci vuol coraggio, essendo ben piazzato..), e mentre prima voleva dirgliene 4, ora ci divertiamo a farli passare per sfigati, che sono!

I complimenti ovviamente possono far piacere, ma quando li ricevi costantemente... che palle!


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: ecco infatti, alcuni pensano di esser i giuristi di miss italia, e che un complimento quindi ti renda felice!
> 
> A me recentemente sta capitando che mi riservino queste attenzioni "speciali", accanto al mio ragazzo (ci vuol coraggio, essendo ben piazzato..), e mentre prima volte dirgliene 4, ora ci divertiamo a farli passare per sfigati, che sono!
> 
> I complimenti ovviamente possono far piacere, ma quando li ricevi costantemente... che palle!


non me lo dire, meno male che sto invecchiando altrimenti sarebbe troppo dura reggere ancora con tutti sti complimenti


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me lo dire, meno male che sto invecchiando altrimenti sarebbe troppo dura reggere ancora con tutti sti complimenti


Infatti, per fortuna si invecchia tutti  

Però ora con sta storia delle milf, sai che gran casino?


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è  un gioco a volte inopportuno , stucchevole ,svenevole, imbarazzante per gli altri e per ora non mi viene in mente altro


sono d'accordo...a volte è come guardare una partita di pallavolo giocata con le regole del basket da gente che pensa che toccare la palla possa farle male..alla palla intendo


----------



## Nicka (13 Ottobre 2015)

Sempre sia lodato il Signore per avermi fatta cessa!!!


----------



## brenin (13 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sempre sia lodato il Signore per avermi fatta cessa!!!


Di solito chi lo dice non lo è...... affatto !!!


----------



## JON (13 Ottobre 2015)

Non credo che ci sia nulla di male nel flirtare tra persone che se lo possono permettere. Anche perché i rapporti è cosi che iniziano, flirtando con maniere diverse ma pur sempre flirtando.

Diventa imbarazzante e vergognoso quando le parti in causa hanno una relazione che va rispettata, anche quando si ritiene che un semplice gioco di sguardi, in fondo, non sia cosi nocivo. Infatti credo sia principalmente un fatto di coerenza e senso del pudore.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quotissimo, quando è capitato a me con amiche ho risposto pure male! È la stessa sensazione che mi da il complimento/flirt a cavolo di cane!
> Ps ma che significa precisamente "sta su de doss?" C è una ragazza su Twitter che l ha scelto come nick :rotfl:


Stai su da dosso. Nel senso levati che pesi


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è  un gioco a volte inopportuno , stucchevole ,svenevole, imbarazzante per gli altri e per ora non mi viene in mente altro


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> E anche dal contesto. Trovo un po' presuntuoso (non mi viene termine migliore ) l'atteggiamento maschile del "tanto le fa piacere". Idem nella condizione che descrive Farfalla, tot amiche sole = stiamo in cerca...ma che è?


Ecco esattamente. Il dubbio che se sono uscita sola con un'amica è perché ho voglia di stare sola con quel l'amica non ti sfiora? L'idea che possiamo stare bene anche senza uomini vicini e che magari gli uomini lo abbiamo lasciati a casa proprio perché avevamo voglia di stare sole non ti sfiora?


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo che ci sia nulla di male nel flirtare tra persone che se lo possono permettere. Anche perché i rapporti è cosi che iniziano, flirtando con maniere diverse ma pur sempre flirtando.
> 
> Diventa imbarazzante e vergognoso quando le parti in causa hanno una relazione che va rispettata, anche quando si ritiene che un semplice gioco di sguardi, in fondo, non sia cosi nocivo. Infatti credo sia principalmente un fatto di coerenza e senso del pudore.


Già

In presenza di una relazione, dipende anche dalla complicità dentro alla coppia e come la coppia gioca al suo interno...

ovviamente parlo di coppie solide che affrontano questo tipo di discorsi, e che riescono a gestirli...spesso in effetti finisce in sfacelo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo che ci sia nulla di male nel flirtare tra persone che se lo possono permettere. Anche perché i rapporti è cosi che iniziano, flirtando con maniere diverse ma pur sempre flirtando.
> 
> Diventa imbarazzante e vergognoso quando le parti in causa hanno una relazione che va rispettata, anche quando si ritiene che un semplice gioco di sguardi, in fondo, non sia cosi nocivo. Infatti credo sia principalmente un fatto di coerenza e senso del pudore.


Infatti non c'è nulla di male se non flirti con chiunque e per quel che mi riguarda se non lo fai solo per avere conferme.


----------



## Nicka (13 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Di solito chi lo dice non lo è...... affatto !!!


Boh...sta di fatto che sti problemi io mai avuti...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco esattamente. Il dubbio che se sono uscita sola con un'amica è perché ho voglia di stare sola con quel l'amica non ti sfiora? L'idea che possiamo stare bene anche senza uomini vicini e che magari gli uomini lo abbiamo lasciati a casa proprio perché avevamo voglia di stare sole non ti sfiora?


Ma sei matta? 'Ndo vai se l'omo non ce l'hai? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Certo*

Gli uomini sono patetici.Credo che ci sia modo e modo.Credo che l'attenzione di uno sguardo rubato sia meglio di un complimento,ma VOI non capite un cazzo quindi starete ore a cercar di capire cosa voleva dire oscuro...


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono patetici.Credo che ci sia modo e modo.*Credo che l'attenzione di uno sguardo rubato sia meglio di un complimento*,ma VOI non capite un cazzo quindi starete ore a cercar di capire cosa voleva dire oscuro...


e io ti quoto


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> e io ti quoto


Adoro voi donne........Uomini beceri e cafoni.Con uno sguardo non viscido si può far sentire una donna una regina,uno sguardo interessato ma rispettoso,e non c'è bisogno di fare complimenti patetici e di circostanza....ma vabbè ma pure io che scrivo ste cose qui dentro...oscuro qui dentro viene a farsi il bidè...


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro voi donne........Uomini beceri e cafoni.Con uno sguardo non viscido si può far sentire una donna una regina,*uno sguardo interessato ma rispettoso,e non c'è bisogno di fare complimenti* patetici e di circostanza....ma vabbè ma pure io che scrivo ste cose qui dentro...oscuro qui dentro viene a farsi il bidè...


...è che a volte è più complesso accettare che dare...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro voi donne........Uomini beceri e cafoni.Con uno sguardo non viscido si può far sentire una donna una regina,uno sguardo interessato ma rispettoso,e non c'è bisogno di fare complimenti patetici e di circostanza....ma vabbè ma pure io che scrivo ste cose qui dentro...oscuro qui dentro viene a farsi il bidè...


Oh!


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...è che a volte è più complesso accettare che dare...


Ipazia tu sei donna,alla fine paga anche di più....!
Io per questioni mie...... non riesco ad essere cerimonioso con una donna,non riesco ad essere mollicone,piacione,anche  per la dignità che ho verso la mia persona, sfioro quasi l'anaffettivo.....!
Però atteggiamento di rispetto incuriosisce molto le donne...e in parte le manda anche un pò in crisi.
Non è una questione di fare il misterioso stronzo,è una questione di COMPOSTEZZA nei modo e negli atteggiamenti.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Oh!


Oh?esplicità....negativo o positivo?


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh?esplicità....negativo o positivo?


Ohhh finalmente! Anche se pochi anche in Italia esistono!


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ohhh finalmente! Anche se pochi anche in Italia esistono!


In un secondo momento,poi, con i dovuti modi magari ti dico ancheerò vista da dietro hai il tuo bel perchè,ma in un secondo momento,in maniera educata e simpatica.....!
:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In un secondo momento,poi, con i dovuti modi magari ti dico ancheerò vista da dietro hai il tuo bel perchè,ma in un secondo momento,in maniera educata e simpatica.....!
> :up:


Si ma se c'è conoscenza ed io ricambio... se c'è altro... 

se sono seduta al parchetto che aspetto il mio ragazzo che arriva, in comodi jeans e maglia... e suonano il clacson ogni 3x2, e passa quelli che fanno i complimenti.. e passa quello che si ferma e mi chiede se voglio un caffè.... ma sta confidenza chi.... te la dá?

Se c'è un feedback ok... oppure per me si cade nel ridicolo!


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si ma se c'è conoscenza ed io ricambio... se c'è altro...
> 
> se sono seduta al parchetto che aspetto il mio ragazzo che arriva, in comodi jeans e maglia... e suonano il clacson ogni 3x2, e passa quelli che fanno i complimenti.. e passa quello che si ferma e mi chiede se voglio un caffè.... ma sta confidenza chi.... te la dá?
> 
> Se c'è un feedback ok... oppure per me si cade nel ridicolo!


Ovvio.
Secondo me chi agisce in quel modo non conosce le donne,non le rispetta.


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipazia tu sei donna,alla fine paga anche di più....!
> Io per questioni mie...... non riesco ad essere cerimonioso con una donna,non riesco ad essere mollicone,piacione,anche  per la dignità che ho verso la mia persona, sfioro quasi l'anaffettivo.....!
> Però atteggiamento di rispetto incuriosisce molto le donne...e in parte le manda anche un pò in crisi.
> Non è una questione di fare il misterioso stronzo,è una questione di COMPOSTEZZA nei modo e negli atteggiamenti.


dici che le donne pagano di più?...in effetti...in un sacco di ambienti esserlo diventa quasi uno scotto...a lasciarselo essere addosso...

Io penso che riconoscere la gradevolezza di una femminilità o di una virilità, esplicitarselo con modalità rispettose dell'altro e con controllo di sè, sia un gioco piacevole. E anche rilassante. 

E io penso sia questo il flirtare. Dimostrare gradimento. A volte reciproco a volte no. Poco importa. E solo per il piacere di farlo. Senza secondi fini...

se poi sopraggiungono, beh...io penso siano da esplicitare e non lasciare a secondi fini....non ci vedo senso pratico e neanche gioco...esplicitare il secondo fine è un'evoluzione del flirtare, come passare ad un altro livello di gioco in modo condiviso...

E' il secondo fine che mi infastidisce e molto...che se mi mostri gradimento solo perchè interessato ad arrivare a qualcosa che fra l'altro non mi stai dicendo in modo esplicito, per quanto mi riguarda puoi andare direttamente a fare in culo...mi sei già scaduto..come uomo. 

Quella compostezza a me fa venire in mente il controllo di sè. Una padronanza della propria presenza e del proprio manifestarsi. E' un qualcosa che mi piace molto vedere negli uomini. E anche in certe donne


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Secondo me chi agisce in quel modo non conosce le donne,non le rispetta.


Eh sn tantissimi qui da noi!


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



ipazia ha detto:


> dici che le donne pagano di più?...in effetti...in un sacco di ambienti esserlo diventa quasi uno scotto...a lasciarselo essere addosso...
> 
> Io penso che riconoscere la gradevolezza di una femminilità o di una virilità, esplicitarselo con modalità rispettose dell'altro e con controllo di sè, sia un gioco piacevole. E anche rilassante.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto,e sulla compostezza aggiungo:che tristezza da uomo,osservare certi maschietti viscidi,ostaggi dei propri bassi istinti...che pena.....
Credo che sia il cervello a comandare sul pisello e non il contrario,forse è questa la differenza che passa fra un uomo e un maschio....!


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco esattamente. Il dubbio che se sono uscita sola con un'amica è perché ho voglia di stare sola con quel l'amica non ti sfiora? L'idea che possiamo stare bene anche senza uomini vicini e che magari gli uomini lo abbiamo lasciati a casa proprio perché avevamo voglia di stare sole non ti sfiora?


Perfetto :up: è esattamente il sottotesto che "sento" io nel flirt ad ogni costo....il dubbio che anche se femmina non mi va, non li sfiora quasi mai...


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro voi donne........Uomini beceri e cafoni.Con uno sguardo non viscido si può far sentire una donna una regina,uno sguardo interessato ma rispettoso,e non c'è bisogno di fare complimenti patetici e di circostanza....ma vabbè ma pure io che scrivo ste cose qui dentro...oscuro qui dentro viene a farsi il bidè...


Stra quoto mastro oscuro, tanto di cappello!!! 
Per questo con te ci scherzo :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eh sn tantissimi qui da noi!


Se posso,faccio una critica anche alle donne igni tanto magari inconsapevolmente mandano messaggi sbagliati...


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quoto tutto,e sulla compostezza aggiungo:che tristezza da uomo,osservare certi maschietti viscidi,ostaggi dei propri bassi istinti...che pena.....
> Credo che sia il cervello a comandare sul pisello e non il contrario,forse è questa la differenza che passa fra un uomo e un maschio....!


Ari quoto


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Stra quoto mastro oscuro, tanto di cappello!!!
> Per questo con te ci scherzo :up:


Credo che da donna tu possa apprezzare  più uno sguardo di complicità che un complimento stucchevole sulla tua fisicità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono patetici.Credo che ci sia modo e modo.Credo che l'attenzione di uno sguardo rubato sia meglio di un complimento,ma VOI non capite un cazzo quindi starete ore a cercar di capire cosa voleva dire oscuro...





oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro voi donne........Uomini beceri e cafoni.Con uno sguardo non viscido si può far sentire una donna una regina,uno sguardo interessato ma rispettoso,e non c'è bisogno di fare complimenti patetici e di circostanza....ma vabbè ma pure io che scrivo ste cose qui dentro...oscuro qui dentro viene a farsi il bidè...


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che da donna tu possa apprezzare  più uno sguardo di complicità che un complimento stucchevole sulla tua fisicità.


Assolutamente si  
E apprezzo molto di più un complimento scherzoso e goliardico piuttosto che certi apprezzamenti a viscidata :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se posso,faccio una critica anche alle donne igni tanto magari inconsapevolmente mandano messaggi sbagliati...


Ah quello assolutamente! C'è chi ci marcia, come in tutte le cose.

La bellezza è la miglior lettera di raccomandazione...per chi vuole profittarne, aggiungo io!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2015)

flirtare
_verbo intransitivo_


*1*.
*Intrattenere una relazione amorosa superficiale, passeggera; amoreggiare* (anche + *con* ).




*2*.

*Adoperarsi per stabilire rapporti, intese, anche occasionali (anche + con ).*


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> E apprezzo molto di più un complimento scherzoso e goliardico piuttosto c*he certi apprezzamenti a viscidata* :rotfl:


Senti l'ultima, ieri il mio vicino aveva chiamato un elettricista. Esco fuori e lui (l'elettricista era a prendere attrezzi nel furgone):"ma sei un sogno!" accompagnato dalla faccia da ebete... 

ed io "ecco bravo continua a dormì" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Chiara puoi aiutarmi?
Senti, puoi scrivermi un motivo valido per il quale per me valga la pena di restare ancora qui dentro?
Sto in sofferenza,a me la provincia mi procura tedio e nocumento.Mi aiuti?ODIO I PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO.


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quoto tutto,e sulla compostezza aggiungo:che tristezza da uomo,osservare certi maschietti viscidi,ostaggi dei propri bassi istinti...che pena.....
> *Credo che sia il cervello a comandare sul pisello e non il contrario,forse è questa la differenza che passa fra un uomo e un maschio*....!



Se insieme al cervello ci metti anche presenza profonda al proprio essere maschio, con tutte le implicazioni che comporta anche a livello di pisello....quoto con inchino 

(ma io penso che questo discorso valga anche al femminile)

Certe espressioni di femminilità, presenti e consapevoli, non in sfida nè con se stesse nè con il mondo, io le trovo meravigliose...idem per la virilità...mi incantano


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Ecco*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Senti l'ultima, ieri il mio vicino aveva chiamato un elettricista. Esco fuori e lui (l'elettricista era a prendere attrezzi nel furgone):"ma sei un sogno!" accompagnato dalla faccia da ebete...
> 
> ed io "ecco bravo continua a dormì" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Patetico.Io ti avrei detto:ciao oggi stai meglio del solito,sarà l'elettricista?:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Poi*

dite quello che volete. la definizione di flirtare è quella postata.
gli scambi amorosi affettuosi erotici fra persone che intrattengono una relazione credo siano tutta un'altra cosa.
pur assumendo esteriormente le stesse modalità la sostanza cambia e di molto


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Se insieme al cervello ci metti anche presenza profonda al proprio essere maschio, con tutte le implicazioni che comporta anche a livello di pisello....quoto con inchino
> 
> (ma io penso che questo discorso valga anche al femminile)


E quando una donna inizia ad inchinarsi....sei già un pezzo avanti o è ora di frenare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara puoi aiutarmi?
> Senti, puoi scrivermi un motivo valido per il quale per me valga la pena di restare ancora qui dentro?
> Sto in sofferenza,a me la provincia mi procura tedio e nocumento.Mi aiuti?ODIO I PROVINCIALI DEL CAZZO.


infatti ogni volta che mi loggo penso che non ti vedrò più....
ma riflettendoci ho capito che tu non puoi andare via 
tornano alla metafora calcistica in una squadra non può mancare il fantasista :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

http://unaparolaalgiorno.it/significato/F/flirt

le parole hanno una storia...l'origine ne dice sempre un sacco.

Ondeggiare e far muovere, e solo successivamente corteggiare, penso descriva il movimento dell'apprezzamento regalato per il semplice piacere di farlo.


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quando una donna inizia ad inchinarsi....sei già un pezzo avanti o è ora di frenare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...dipende...


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti ogni volta che mi loggo penso che non ti vedrò più....
> ma riflettendoci ho capito che tu non puoi andare via
> tornano alla metafora calcistica in una squadra non può mancare il fantasista :rotfl:


Chiara questa è uan squadra di provincialotti,calciatori pelati e con la pancetta,ascelle poco curate con magliette sbiadite e come sponsor una ditta di salumi.Che cazzo c'entro io qui in mezzo?questi non solo non capiscono un cazzo ma hanno la pretesa di pensar di capire.....,ti prego vendetemi... e restituitemi a palcoscenici più adeguati alla mia persona,IO IN PROVINCIA  ci muoio....


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...dipende...


Diamo all'inchinarsi un'accezione positiva su.:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diamo all'inchinarsi un'accezione positiva su.:rotfl:


...

il mio dipende si riferiva alla gestione dell'inchino, a prescindere dalla posizione...avanzata o meno...:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...
> 
> il mio dipende si riferiva alla gestione dell'inchino, a prescindere dalla posizione...avanzata o meno...:carneval:


Gestiscilo come vuoi,ma l'inchino lascia sempre intendere un preludio positivo....:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gestiscilo come vuoi,ma l'inchino lascia sempre intendere un preludio positivo....:rotfl:


...che sei ottimista in fondo....


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...che sei ottimista in fondo....


Possibilista è più esatto.:up:


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Possibilista è più esatto.:up:


mi piace possibilista


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



ipazia ha detto:


> mi piace possibilista


Con voi donne essere ottimisti è pericoloso.
Possibilistia e sei preparato a tutto,certo se incominci ad inchinarti,l'ottimismo sale,e non credo solo quello...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> flirtare
> _verbo intransitivo_
> 
> 
> ...


A me sembra che si stia facendo un gran minestrone, ma mettendo dentro roba buona e roba scaduta.

L'uomo che da sconosciuto o approfittando di una situazione di potere o di lavoro fa complimenti fuori luogo sta cercando di affermare un da lui presunto diritto in quanto uomo di esprimere giudizi sulle donne.
Questa è cultura da bar. È una cosa becera come lo è tuto ciò che è presuntuoso. Non è accettabile e non va accettato.
Penso che la reazione che ho avuto una volta sia quella adeguata, ovvero chiarire che il giudizio non è stato richiesto e che benché positivo presuppone il diritto al giudizio che invece non gli appartiene per diritto di genere.
È altra cosa dal flirtare che, quando non è con sicurezza finalizzato a instaurare una relazione o non è espressione della relazione stessa, è un  gioco RECIPROCO.


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che si stia facendo un gran minestrone, ma mettendo dentro roba buona e roba scaduta.
> 
> L'uomo che da sconosciuto o approfittando di una situazione di potere o di lavoro fa complimenti fuori luogo sta cercando di affermare un da lui presunto diritto in quanto uomo di esprimere giudizi sulle donne.
> Questa è cultura da bar. È una cosa becera come lo è tuto ciò che è presuntuoso. Non è accettabile e non va accettato.
> ...


Forse non ho lo stesso concetto di "flirt" che avete espresso qui. 
Io ho colleghe o amiche che rispondono sempre e comunque ad ogni sollecitazione maschile, anche dello sconosciuto...o che cominciano esse stesse il "gioco" dell'ammiccamento. Io forse in modo non appropriato dico "tizia flirta con tutti".
Sul flirt come gioco reciproco, per me vale solo con chi mi piace, altrimenti non lo faccio


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Forse non ho lo stesso concetto di "flirt" che avete espresso qui.
> Io ho colleghe o amiche che rispondono sempre e comunque ad ogni sollecitazione maschile, anche dello sconosciuto...o che cominciano esse stesse il "gioco" dell'ammiccamento. Io forse in modo non appropriato dico "tizia flirta con tutti".
> Sul flirt come gioco reciproco, per me vale solo con chi mi piace, altrimenti non lo faccio


Quoto
Più che con chi mi piace con chi so che mi piacerebbe possa esserci un seguito. Se no mi dà di gatta morta


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Più che con chi mi piace con chi so che mi piacerebbe possa esserci un seguito. Se no mi dà di gatta morta


Un seguito di che natura?amicale?anale?ancestrale?paternale?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un seguito di che natura?amicale?anale?ancestrale?paternale?


Se mi sei amico non flirto....quindi vedi tu di che natura 
Non sopporto i sorrisini e i flap flap in risposta a chiunque.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Ah*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi sei amico non flirto....quindi vedi tu di che natura
> Non sopporto i sorrisini e i flap flap in risposta a chiunque.


Paternale.:rotfler il resto i sorrisini a chiunque sono indicativi della donna che sei...anche quello è un elemento valutatito per me che sono un eslusivista....OGGI SONO STREPITOSO....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paternale.:rotfler il resto i sorrisini a chiunque sono indicativi della donna che sei...anche quello è un elemento valutatito per me che sono un eslusivista....OGGI SONO STREPITOSO....:rotfl::rotfl:


L'apoteosi sono quelle che passano la sera tra risolini sguardi ecc ecc e poi il giorno dopo si lamentano se il tipo le cerca.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> L'apoteosi sono quelle che passano la sera tra risolini sguardi ecc ecc e poi il giorno dopo si lamentano se il tipo le cerca.


Le ochette giulive?vabbè ma ci sta...capisco che da buona milanese....fai poche parole....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Forse non ho lo stesso concetto di "flirt" che avete espresso qui.
> Io ho colleghe o amiche che rispondono sempre e comunque ad ogni sollecitazione maschile, anche dello sconosciuto...o che cominciano esse stesse il "gioco" dell'ammiccamento. Io forse in modo non appropriato dico "tizia flirta con tutti".
> Sul flirt come gioco reciproco, per me vale solo con chi mi piace, altrimenti non lo faccio


Saranno mica  gatte morte le tue colleghe ?


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Saranno mica  gatte morte le tue colleghe ?


Più che gatte morte....mi dà l'idea della scorciatoia :rotfl: non mi riesco bene a spiegare...
Il tipo che sul lavoro mi dice "sei sempre più attraente" mi da l'idea del "ti voglio ammorbidire, e come? Sei donna, ergo ti complimento". Allo stesso modo le colleghe che fanno flap flap per ogni cosa....


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paternale.:rotfler il resto i sorrisini a chiunque sono indicativi della donna che sei...anche quello è un elemento valutatito per me che sono un eslusivista....OGGI SONO STREPITOSO....:rotfl::rotfl:


Oggi sei fantastico mastro, mo basta :rotfl: è tutto il giorno che ti quoto!


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Più che gatte morte....mi dà l'idea della scorciatoia :rotfl: non mi riesco bene a spiegare...
> Il tipo che sul lavoro mi dice "sei sempre più attraente" mi da l'idea del "ti voglio ammorbidire, e come? Sei donna, ergo ti complimento". Allo stesso modo le colleghe che fanno flap flap per ogni cosa....


Si ma il fine ?


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Più che con chi mi piace con chi so che mi piacerebbe possa esserci un seguito. Se no mi dà di gatta morta


Eh si esatto :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Oggi sei fantastico mastro, mo basta :rotfl: è tutto il giorno che ti quoto!


E passate oltre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:basta quotare....andiamo oltre...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma il fine ?


Il fine? Nn credo sia pratico.....credo si parli di scorciatoie, lusingare l'ego, autoaffermazione, insicurezze, non so...
Non è roba che mi appartiene...Poi tu mi conosci  composta e aggressiva e pure un po' spigolosa :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Più che gatte morte....mi dà l'idea della scorciatoia :rotfl: non mi riesco bene a spiegare...
> Il tipo che sul lavoro mi dice "sei sempre più attraente" mi da l'idea del "ti voglio ammorbidire, e come? Sei donna, ergo ti complimento". Allo stesso modo le colleghe che fanno flap flap per ogni cosa....


Ah ok capito, flap flap with  benefits


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Il fine? Nn credo sia pratico.....credo si parli di scorciatoie, lusingare l'ego, autoaffermazione, insicurezze, non so...
> Non è roba che mi appartiene...Poi tu mi conosci  composta e aggressiva e pure un po' spigolosa :rotfl:


E si cazzo....sbatterci è facile....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si cazzo....sbatterci è facile....:rotfl:


Sugli spigoli? Un pochetto...
Se c era il doppio senso---> disgraziato :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> Sugli spigoli? Un pochetto...
> Se c era il doppio senso---> disgraziato :rotfl:


Stavolta no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok io metto sempre le mani avanti con te :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ok io metto sempre le mani avanti con te :rotfl: :rotfl:


Succede a tante...di mettermi le mani avanti....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Succede a tante...di mettermi le mani avanti....:rotfl:


So i rischi del mestiere mastro oscuro


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Ecco*

Questo scherzare di persona, ma anche qui, è per me un modo di flirtare ovvero di riconoscersi reciprocamente come uomo e donna.
Perché negate di farlo?


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok capito, flap flap with  benefits


Si..anche del tipo "io sono donna tu sei uomo ergo se io ammicco a te fa piacere" e viceversa "io sono uomo tu donna se ti faccio un complimento sei contenta"


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo scherzare di persona, ma anche qui, è per me un modo di flirtare ovvero di riconoscersi reciprocamente come uomo e donna.
> Perché negate di farlo?


Dissento
Per me non lo è
O meglio non posso parlare per gli altri ma per me invece è uno scherzare cameratesco.


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo scherzare di persona, ma anche qui, è per me un modo di flirtare ovvero di riconoscersi reciprocamente come uomo e donna.
> Perché negate di farlo?


Parli di me e Oscuro? E chi lo nega.. Io ho detto che flirto con chi mi piace, o con qualcuno per cui ho una simpatia particolare, e non con tutti in quanto "io donna tu uomo"


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo scherzare di persona, ma anche qui, è per me un modo di flirtare ovvero di riconoscersi reciprocamente come uomo e donna.
> Perché negate di farlo?


Uomini e donne non posso scherzare?solo flirtare?Il se devo flirtare vado in privato...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo scherzare di persona, ma anche qui, è per me un modo di flirtare ovvero di riconoscersi reciprocamente come uomo e donna.
> Perché negate di farlo?


Ma no questo è puro, semplice e tremendissimo cazzeggio   Altroché


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Parli di me e Oscuro? E chi lo nega.. Io ho detto che flirto con chi mi piace, o con qualcuno per cui ho una simpatia particolare, e non con tutti in quanto "io donna tu uomo"


Ok,ma se c'è un fine..meglio in privato..sono timido...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dissento
> Per me non lo è
> O meglio non posso parlare per gli altri ma per me invece è uno scherzare cameratesco.



Non è cameratesco perché c'è il posizionamento di genere.
Per è cameratesco per te nel senso di gusto intellettuale di essere in grado di scherzare alla pari. Però è nella posizione uomo/donna.
Ed è cosa diversa dall'importunare di cui dicevo.


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma se c'è un fine..meglio in privato..sono timido...:rotfl:


Proprio perché non c'è - vedi il discorso di prima sui complimenti e viscidate- mi viene facile la goliardata....!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Naturalmente è diverso anche dalla ricerca reciproca di gradimento fisico e personale.


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Non so io ho un'idea diversa. Per me una donna che flirta con gli uomini è una che "si mette in tiro" anche nel rispondere ad un uomo, chiunque egli sia e SOLO perché è uomo e quindi si innesca la dinamica uomo/donna.
Se io scherzo con uno è perché mi sta particolarmente simpatico LUI non perché è uomo e io donna...
Ma forse mi sto capendo da sola


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non so io ho un'idea diversa. Per me una donna che flirta con gli uomini è una che "si mette in tiro" anche nel rispondere ad un uomo, chiunque egli sia e SOLO perché è uomo e quindi si innesca la dinamica uomo/donna.
> Se io scherzo con uno è perché mi sta particolarmente simpatico LUI non perché è uomo e io donna...
> Ma forse mi sto capendo da sola


Io ti ho capito e quoto 
Scherzare e flirtare sono due cose diverse


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito e quoto
> Scherzare e flirtare sono due cose diverse


Esatto  ho un'idea forse diversa rispetto all'impostazione del 3d...
Anche lo scherzo e la goliardia "cameratesca" una lo fa perché sa di poterlo fare con l'altro che ha davanti! :up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uomini e donne non posso scherzare?solo flirtare?I*l se devo flirtare vado in privato*...:rotfl:


sembrerebbe scontato ma in realtà  storie nate qua spesso sono iniziate con evidenti flirt (s) in chiaro.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo scherzare di persona, ma anche qui, è per me un modo di flirtare ovvero di riconoscersi reciprocamente come uomo e donna.
> Perché negate di farlo?


Sono d'accordo, qui si flirta alla grande, ma è evidente che lo si fa per scherzo, dal momento che tutti sanno che oscuro è un fedelissimo. Insomma, non è cameratismo, esattamente, perché si segnala un interesse; però è un gioco fine a se stesso, non ha ricadute nella realtà.
Io qui sopra non ho mai flirtato, non partecipo ai treddì in cui si fa; in compenso sono passata ai fatti


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Qui si partiti da una valutazione negativa del flirtare.
Lo scherzare che voi definite cameratesco a me non piace, non mi viene e non lo capisco. Forse tutto deriva dal fatto che non sono capace.
Può pure essere che altre modalità non si capiscano perché non abbiamo l'abilità di giocarle.
A me piace che ci sia un posizionamento chiaro ma è su un piano diverso che deve essere più implicito.
Non mi è mai piaciuto invece un gioco seduttivo fine a se stesso per reciproca conferma.
Però faccio fatica a spiegare, a trovare esempi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, qui si flirta alla grande, ma è evidente che lo si fa per scherzo, dal momento che tutti sanno che oscuro è un fedelissimo. Insomma, non è cameratismo, esattamente, perché si segnala un interesse; però è un gioco fine a se stesso, non ha ricadute nella realtà.
> Io qui sopra non ho mai flirtato, non partecipo ai treddì in cui si fa; in compenso sono passata ai fatti


Ma non è Oscuro il problema. Io credo di aver scherzato con molti utenti qui dentro sapendo che dall'altra parte era percepito allo stesso modo. 
Se flirto lo faccio in altro modo, sicuramente in privato e avendo ben chiaro dove voglio arrivare.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si partiti da una valutazione negativa del flirtare.
> Lo scherzare che voi definite cameratesco a me non piace, non mi viene e non lo capisco. Forse tutto deriva dal fatto che non sono capace.
> Può pure essere che altre modalità non si capiscano perché non abbiamo l'abilità di giocarle.
> A me piace che ci sia un posizionamento chiaro ma è su un piano diverso che deve essere più implicito.
> ...


Io non do una valutazione negativa la do al momento in cui appunto si flirta per avere conferme e lo si fa solo ed esclusivamente perché di la c'è un uomo e quindi si vuole verificare le proprie capacità seduttive.
Lo trovò un gioco da quindicenni e non da donne. 
Il sedurre fine a se stesso senza un dopo lo trovo "triste"


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Non è triste se è reciproco e condiviso.
Se invece uno dei ha intenzioni non condivise un po' lo è.
Quello che mi stupisce è la voglia di tra in pé sto gibilé per ogni paio di pantaloni.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è triste se è reciproco e condiviso.
> Se invece uno dei ha intenzioni non condivise un po' lo è.
> Quello che mi stupisce è la voglia di tra in pé sto gibilé per ogni paio di pantaloni.


Ma dai due adulti che flirtano senza finalità sono più che tristi. Quasi ridicoli. Ma il senso quale sarebbe?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si partiti da una valutazione negativa del flirtare.
> *Lo scherzare che voi definite cameratesco a me non piace, non mi viene e non lo capisco. Forse tutto deriva dal fatto che non sono capace.*
> Può pure essere che altre modalità non si capiscano perché non abbiamo l'abilità di giocarle.
> A me piace che ci sia un posizionamento chiaro ma è su un piano diverso che deve essere più implicito.
> ...


Ammazza quanta profondità.


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai due adulti che flirtano senza finalità sono più che tristi. Quasi ridicoli. Ma il senso quale sarebbe?


Il senso sarebbe divertirsi nel comportarsi in un modo allegro , si può  sempre flirtare  in un modo garbato che non porta sempre  a cose concrete , quindi non mi sembra triste lo scambio di gentilezze e sviolinate, tanto quando ci si deve confrontare con voi : se si è invadenti  alzate lo sgurdo verso il cielo dicendo" che vo questo!", se non vi filiamo vi imbronciate, se vi guardiamo insistentemente sbuffate , ma mi spiegate come dobbiamo fare per vedere se vi siamo simpatici.
La tattica è la stessa di quando ragazzo si fermavano le ragazze in strada quindi non cambia niente su sta terra


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai due adulti che flirtano senza finalità sono più che tristi. Quasi ridicoli. Ma il senso quale sarebbe?



Ha la stessa funzione giocosa dello scherzare.
Non puoi dire che poker senza soldi è noioso perché tu preferisci briscola.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha la stessa funzione giocosa dello scherzare.
> Non puoi dire che poker senza soldi è noioso perché tu preferisci briscola.


É noioso per me. Poi liberi tutti


----------



## Spot (13 Ottobre 2015)

Mh.. ma solitamente il flirt "giocoso" di cui parlate, quello senza fini, differisce in maniera palpabile da quello volto alla seduzione.
Poi si può anche voler sedurre in maniera del tutto autoreferenziale, nel senso che l'interesse è volto esclusivamente all'atto e non all'oggetto della seduzione.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mh.. ma solitamente il flirt "giocoso" di cui parlate, quello senza fini, differisce in maniera palpabile da quello volto alla seduzione.
> Poi si può anche voler sedurre in maniera del tutto autoreferenziale, nel senso che l'interesse è volto esclusivamente all'atto e non all'oggetto della seduzione.



Concordo.
Ti meriti un dessert.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una volta feci uno di quegli stupidi test da rivista di una volta. Non ricordo il titolo, però il profilo che ne uscì fu proprio "geisha". Chiaramente non mi arrendo "inesorabilmente", però è indubbio che se la persona non mi dispiace ci faccio un pensiero. Spesso mi vince la pigrizia e lascio perdere.
> 
> Mi pare qualcuno trascuri che si flirta in due, comunque. Cioè, non è la stessa cosa della seduzione. Il flirt è un gioco a due. Diciamo che io "rispondo", ma non "domando". Per esempio (è un esempio), vado vestita nel 90% dei casi con abiti che inevce che esaltare il mio corpo tendono a camuffarlo.



Il flirt non è affatto un gioco a due. Invece capita spesso che uno flirti perché crede che l'altro stia facendo altrettanto. Comunque se vuoi ti leggo anche il futuro. Occhio però che le mie profezie si avverano sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non so io ho un'idea diversa. Per me una donna che flirta con gli uomini è una che "si mette in tiro" anche nel rispondere ad un uomo, chiunque egli sia e SOLO perché è uomo e quindi si innesca la dinamica uomo/donna.
> Se io scherzo con uno è perché mi sta particolarmente simpatico LUI non perché è uomo e io donna...
> Ma forse mi sto capendo da sola



Nono io quoto e condivido.


----------



## Nicka (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo scherzare di persona, ma anche qui, è per me un modo di flirtare ovvero di riconoscersi reciprocamente come uomo e donna.
> Perché negate di farlo?


Quindi quando Sbriciolata parla con me alludendo alle nostre tappe in autogrill, al fatto che io mostro il culo e lei acchiappa, quando io dico che mi manda foto zozze e che apprezzo è flirtare o è semplicemente scherzare?
Magari su un livello che tu non condividi, ma che magari ha un suo senso per noi che ci conosciamo e magari ci stiamo pure simpatiche. Oddio...a me lei sta simpatica, non so se la cosa è corrisposta e ora che ci penso stanotte probabilmente non ci dormirò!

Ho già detto svariate volte che non sempre la frase boccaccesca di stampo sessuale è veramente di stampo sessuale.
Sta cosa però mi pare che non venga capita più di tanto. Dietro a certe cose ci può essere un mondo...mondo che conosce solo chi ne fa parte.

Io posso fare una battuta verso una donna o un uomo, indifferentemente a seconda di chi ho davanti. La cosa fondamentale è il tipo di rapporto, ma il tipo di rapporto è conosciuto solo tra chi lo ha, gli esterni non lo capiscono.
Per intenderci: io posso dire a un Oscuro di venire a prendermi il culo quando vuole, mi pare evidente che la stessa cosa non possa dirla a un JON...giusto per fare un nome. 
Con Oscuro flirto? Per me no.
Posso anche dire a una Sbriciolata che la deve smettere di mettersi cose sconce quando esce con me e di coprirsi le tette, mi pare ovvio che una cosa simile non la direi a te. 
Non è solo una questione di confidenza e di rapporto che si instaura?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi quando Sbriciolata parla con me alludendo alle nostre tappe in autogrill, al fatto che io mostro il culo e lei acchiappa, quando io dico che mi manda foto zozze e che apprezzo è flirtare o è semplicemente scherzare?
> Magari su un livello che tu non condividi, ma che magari ha un suo senso per noi che ci conosciamo e magari ci stiamo pure simpatiche. Oddio...a me lei sta simpatica, non so se la cosa è corrisposta e ora che ci penso stanotte probabilmente non ci dormirò!
> 
> Ho già detto svariate volte che non sempre la frase boccaccesca di stampo sessuale è veramente di stampo sessuale.
> ...


A me sembra sempre un riconoscimento di un ruolo di genere, con Oscuro uomo/donna, con Sbriciolata di complicità e reciproco riconoscimento donna/donna.

Lo scherzare avviene sempre in un ambito di confidenza e quell'ambito è un riconoscimento di appartenenza.
È comune tra gli adolescenti, nel gruppo misto e dello stesso sesso, ma anche come classe o colleghi di lavoro, fino al gruppo politico.
Se n'era già discusso. Quello che è consentito agli appartenenti del gruppo non è consentito ad altri.
Ma avviene anche qui. E la discussione è partita proprio dal porsi (vero o no) come un gruppo chiuso. Più che di gruppo chiuso io parlerei di linguaggio che si nutre, proprio con una modalità tipica del riconoscimento reciproco, che fa continui riferimenti a un vissuto, anche modalità scherzose, da cui gli estranei sono esclusi nei fatti.
Anche il tuo intervento mi sembra che dia implicitamente una connotazione negativa al flirtare.


----------



## Nicka (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra sempre un riconoscimento di un ruolo di genere, con Oscuro uomo/donna, con Sbriciolata di complicità e reciproco riconoscimento donna/donna.
> 
> Lo scherzare avviene sempre in un ambito di confidenza e quell'ambito è un riconoscimento di appartenenza.
> È comune tra gli adolescenti, nel gruppo misto e dello stesso sesso, ma anche come classe o colleghi di lavoro, fino al gruppo politico.
> ...


Ma per me il riconoscimento non ha per forza una connotazione sessuale. Cosa che mi sembra sia invece per te, ma correggimi se sbaglio.
E' pacifico che nessuno di noi permette a chiunque di prendersi confidenza non concessa e la confidenza è per forza di cose costruita su un rapporto che si crea.
Per me è chiaro che il flirt inteso come lo intendo io è negativo. Per me il flirt è appunto quella cosa che ti fa avere un comportamento "ambiguo" che ti permetta di ottenere qualcosa, che può essere qualsiasi cosa eh, fosse pure un saltare la fila in posta.
E' negativo perchè inevitabilmente si usa un mezzo di stampo sessuale per un proprio tornaconto o magari solo per una continua ricerca di sicurezza e riconoscimento.

In ogni caso io non sono capace a farlo, non sento di averne i mezzi e non penso di esserne capace.
Flirto eventualmente solo con chi mi piace...ma quello non è flirt probabilmente...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Anzi forse è proprio al sesso giocoso, anche solo virtuale, che si dà una connotazione negativa.
Per me non è così.
Certamente fare i profumieri, se non è compreso dall'altro partecipante, non è positivo. 
Ma noi siamo il nostro sesso. Io non sono in grado di separare nella mia identità l'aspetto di genere e questo è nasce da un riconoscimento che quegli aspetti che ci distinguono in maschi e femmine sono riconosciuti e validati.
Le modalità attraverso le quali si attua la validazione sono varie dalla moda degli abiti e delle scarpe, al trucco, al rapportarsi diversamente tra uomini e donne e può comprendere lo scherzare, il flirtare o la cosiddetta cavalleria.
Se un uomo non mi apre la porta mi irrito. Non è che non sappia aprirmela, ma è un riconoscimento. Questo non comporta nessuna ambiguità.
E così c'è chi scherza e chi flirta.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per me il riconoscimento non ha per forza una connotazione sessuale. Cosa che mi sembra sia invece per te, ma correggimi se sbaglio.
> E' pacifico che nessuno di noi permette a chiunque di prendersi confidenza non concessa e la confidenza è per forza di cose costruita su un rapporto che si crea.
> Per me è chiaro che il flirt inteso come lo intendo io è negativo. Per me il flirt è appunto quella cosa che ti fa avere un comportamento "ambiguo" che ti permetta di ottenere qualcosa, che può essere qualsiasi cosa eh, fosse pure un saltare la fila in posta.
> E' negativo perchè inevitabilmente si usa un mezzo di stampo sessuale per un proprio tornaconto o magari solo per una continua ricerca di sicurezza e riconoscimento.
> ...


Però scherzi. E quel modo di scherzare ha la stessa funzione.

Solo è meno rischioso perché difficilmente lo scherzo viene rifiutato, se c'è un minimo di confidenza, mentre flirtando può accadere.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque se vuoi ti leggo anche il futuro. Occhio però che le mie profezie si avverano sempre.


Ma ti pare che mi perdo l'occasione? Profetizza, profetizza!


----------



## Nicka (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però scherzi. E quel modo di scherzare ha la stessa funzione.
> 
> Solo è meno rischioso perché difficilmente lo scherzo viene rifiutato, se c'è un minimo di confidenza, mentre flirtando può accadere.


Il mio scherzo è funzionale sì, ma non è funzionale come credi tu.
Diciamo che è funzionale solo a me ed è una specie di esorcizzazione del mondo sesso.

Scherzo anche, e soprattutto, con persone che so perfettamente non fraintenderebbero.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio scherzo è funzionale sì, ma non è funzionale come credi tu.
> Diciamo che è funzionale solo a me ed è una specie di esorcizzazione del mondo sesso.
> 
> Scherzo anche, e soprattutto, con persone che so perfettamente non fraintenderebbero.



Io dicevo in generale. Ma vale anche nel caso a cui accenni.
Io ormai scherzo sulla vecchiaia, figuriamoci.


----------



## Divì (14 Ottobre 2015)

Qui secondo me non abbiamo percezioni diverse della stessa esperienza. A mio parere stiamo parlando proprio di cose diverse.


----------



## banshee (14 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per me il riconoscimento non ha per forza una connotazione sessuale. Cosa che mi sembra sia invece per te, ma correggimi se sbaglio.
> E' pacifico che nessuno di noi permette a chiunque di prendersi confidenza non concessa e la confidenza è per forza di cose costruita su un rapporto che si crea.
> Per me è chiaro che il flirt inteso come lo intendo io è negativo.* Per me il flirt è appunto quella cosa che ti fa avere un comportamento "ambiguo" che ti permetta di ottenere qualcosa, che può essere qualsiasi cosa eh, fosse pure un saltare la fila in posta.*
> E' negativo perchè inevitabilmente si usa un mezzo di stampo sessuale per un proprio tornaconto o magari solo per una continua ricerca di sicurezza e riconoscimento.
> ...


ecco, perfetto. non avrei saputo dirlo meglio  infatti l'ho detto pasticciato.

Il neretto è esattamente quello che intendevo io. Io non lo faccio ed è quello che non mi piace quando avviene a parti invertite.
l'addetto alla metro A che, non in grado di risolvere il problema tecnico, la "butta in caciara" con "non mi dire che sei sposata bla bla" è uguale alla donna che fa purr purr flap flap per saltare la fila alla posta. Questo intendevo.

Io per flirtare intendo questo. 

sul discorso scherzo qui sopra, è chiaro che se mi trovo in presenza di un pescatore a strascico (e qui qualcuno l'abbiamo avuto) che mi dice "pantera" capace pure che si piglia una rispostaccia. Se me lo dice una persona che conosco, con cui ho un rapporto confidenziale e soprattutto che non viscida  ci rido.. per questo dico "flirto" nel senso di gioco reciproco, con chi mi sta simpatico.

Se uno mi piace e voglio ottenere qualcosa, quoto il rosso di Nicka, non lo chiamo flirtare, lo chiamo corteggiamento/provarci


----------



## banshee (14 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Qui secondo me non abbiamo percezioni diverse della stessa esperienza. A mio parere stiamo parlando proprio di cose diverse.


quoto :up:


----------



## Divì (14 Ottobre 2015)

Aggiungo, andando un po' a ruota libera: scherzare, anche in modo sessuale e sessista, dice anche di te, chi sei, ed è una modalità di comunicazione. 
Mi sembra invece che sedurre, flirtare, metta in atto modalità comunicative che non dicono niente di te, riferendosi per lo più ad un cliché mirato ad un target specifico.
Non vorrei dare valenza negativa a questo. Secondo me  non ne ha. Come direbbe Jessica Rabbi, io non sono cattiva è che mi disegnano così.


----------



## Divì (14 Ottobre 2015)

Rabbit


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è Oscuro il problema. Io credo di aver scherzato con molti utenti qui dentro sapendo che dall'altra parte era percepito allo stesso modo.
> Se flirto lo faccio in altro modo, sicuramente in privato e avendo ben chiaro dove voglio arrivare.


Grazie.Per la prima volta il problema non sono io.:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma sarà che faccio sentire le donne libere?Ma sarà che se hanno voglia di scherzare sanno che con me si può scherzare serenamente che non sono uno che fraintende?
Ma sarà che la vita già ci offre troppe sollecitazioni negative per cui farci una risata non è che sia del tutto sbagliato?Ma sarà che ridere sul sesso può anche essere tremnendamente divertente?Ma sarà che spesso ci prendiamo troppo sul serio?Ma SARà CHE SIETE DEI PROVINCIAOLTTI DEL CAZZO?MA SARà CHE MI AVETE ROTTO I COGLIONI E SONO APPENA LE 09 00 DEL MATTINO?


----------



## banshee (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie.Per la prima volta il problema non sono io.:rotfl::rotfl:
> *Ma sarà che faccio sentire le donne libere?Ma sarà che se hanno voglia di scherzare sanno che con me si può scherzare serenamente che non sono uno che fraintende?*
> Ma sarà che la vita già ci offre troppe sollecitazioni negative per cui farci una risata non è che sia del tutto sbagliato?Ma sarà che ridere sul sesso può anche essere tremnendamente divertente?Ma sarà che spesso ci prendiamo troppo sul serio?Ma SARà CHE SIETE DEI PROVINCIAOLTTI DEL CAZZO?MA SARà CHE MI AVETE ROTTO I COGLIONI E SONO APPENA LE 09 00 DEL MATTINO?


Insomma buongiorno :carneval:

seriamente, il neretto, è proprio questo il punto. 

personalmente non permetterei mai a qualcuno che ha evidenti doppi fini e/o viscida in modo lampante di scherzare con me così come fanno i claudii


----------



## Nicka (14 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, perfetto. non avrei saputo dirlo meglio :mrgreen: infatti l'ho detto pasticciato.
> 
> Il neretto è esattamente quello che intendevo io. Io non lo faccio ed è  quello che non mi piace quando avviene a parti invertite.
> l'addetto alla metro A che, non in grado di risolvere il problema  tecnico, la "butta in caciara" con "non mi dire che sei sposata bla bla"  è uguale alla donna che fa purr purr flap flap per saltare la fila alla  posta. Questo intendevo.
> ...



E' che mi infastidiscono decisamente quelle donne che si mettono lì a fare gli occhi scemi a chiunque e poi magari hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi che ci provano.
Ma beata figlia mia...se tu imposti la comunicazione in maniera platealmente sessuale come puoi pretendere che non ti rispondano a tono?
Non dico che sia giusto, dico che lo trovo naturale. Un po' come quelle che mettono le tette fuori e poi si lamentano che non le guardano in faccia e/o ci provano.
Mi rendo conto che tra adulti, tra uomini e donne, scatti inevitabilmente il gioco flirtereccio, lo noto spesso e volentieri.
Ma allora mi chiedo io come sono combinata? Che a me ste cose davvero non succedono mai e poi mai! :rotfl:
Sarà che vivo con la testa fra le nuvole, anzi...diciamo che l'impressione che do è quella.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Insomma buongiorno :carneval:
> 
> seriamente, il neretto, è proprio questo il punto.
> 
> personalmente non permetterei mai a qualcuno che ha evidenti doppi fini e/o viscida in modo lampante di scherzare con me così come fanno i claudii


Secondo me è anche la chiarezza.Io e te scherziamo,ma se anche non scherzassimo l'importante è la chiarezza di intenti.
Se io scherzo,ma il fine poi è altro non è la stessa cosa.......
Nicka mi vuole dare il culo?scherza?non scherza?qual'è il problema?l'importante è la chiarezza.
A me gira più il culo che una mi dice che è una cosa quando in realtà è un 'altra.......Te sto simpatico?naturale.Te piaccio?naturale.Mi ti faresti?fisiologico.Te sto sul cazzo?hai problemi ma ci può stare,l'importante è essere onesti.


----------



## banshee (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Secondo me è anche la chiarezza.Io e te scherziamo,ma se anche non scherzassimo l'importante è la chiarezza di intenti.
> Se io scherzo,ma il fine poi è altro non è la stessa cosa.......
> Nicka mi vuole dare il culo?scherza?non scherza?qual'è il problema?l'importante è la chiarezza*.
> A me gira più il culo che una mi dice che è una cosa quando in realtà è un 'altra.......Te sto simpatico?naturale.Te piaccio?naturale.Mi ti faresti?fisiologico.Te sto sul cazzo?hai problemi ma ci può stare,l'importante è essere onesti.


tra l'altro  infatti :up:


----------



## banshee (14 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che mi infastidiscono decisamente quelle donne che si mettono lì a fare gli occhi scemi a chiunque e poi magari hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi che ci provano.
> Ma beata figlia mia...se tu imposti la comunicazione in maniera platealmente sessuale come puoi pretendere che non ti rispondano a tono?
> Non dico che sia giusto, dico che lo trovo naturale. Un po' come quelle che mettono le tette fuori e poi si lamentano che non le guardano in faccia e/o ci provano.
> Mi rendo conto che tra adulti, tra uomini e donne, scatti inevitabilmente il gioco flirtereccio, lo noto spesso e volentieri.
> ...


mi viene in mente, una discussione qui sopra, sui diversi modi di corteggiamento/flirt. Mi ricordo Stark (ciao se ci leggi ) che parlava delle "gattine", cioè quelle che ti si strusciano e fanno le fusa e poi quando meno te l'aspetti ti graffiano.

ecco, io quando si parla di donne che flirtano, mi viene in mente automatica la donna gattina  

che poi, a dirla tutta, mi piacerebbe pure essere capace di fare le fusa generiche, almeno sarei un po' misteriosa :rotfl: invece sono terribilmente netta


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Vi piace flirtare?
> Ma cosa intendiamo?*
> Penso che ognuno intenda cose diverse per un tempo diverso.


No, se per flirtare si intende adottare un comportamento seduttivo fine a se stesso.
Se invece lo si intende come il farsi avanti con una donna che possa piacermi, allora si. Lo faccio, in maniera sempre discreta ma inequivocabilmente chiara.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie.Per la prima volta il problema non sono io.:rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma sarà che faccio sentire le donne libere?Ma sarà che se hanno voglia di scherzare sanno che con me si può scherzare serenamente che non sono uno che fraintende?
> Ma sarà che la vita già ci offre troppe sollecitazioni negative per cui farci una risata non è che sia del tutto sbagliato?Ma sarà che ridere sul sesso può anche essere tremnendamente divertente?Ma sarà che spesso ci prendiamo troppo sul serio?Ma SARà CHE SIETE DEI PROVINCIAOLTTI DEL CAZZO?MA SARà CHE MI AVETE ROTTO I COGLIONI E SONO APPENA LE 09 00 DEL MATTINO?


Capisci perché tra me e te non ci potrà mai esser nulla? Sei un clone
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisci perché tra me e te non ci potrà mai esser nulla? Sei un clone
> :rotfl:


E credo di aver inteso anche di chi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie.Per la prima volta il problema non sono io.:rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma sarà che faccio sentire le donne libere?Ma sarà che se hanno voglia di scherzare sanno che con me si può scherzare serenamente che non sono uno che fraintende?
> Ma sarà che la vita già ci offre troppe sollecitazioni negative per cui farci una risata non è che sia del tutto sbagliato?Ma sarà che ridere sul sesso può anche essere tremnendamente divertente?Ma sarà che spesso ci prendiamo troppo sul serio?Ma SARà CHE SIETE DEI PROVINCIAOLTTI DEL CAZZO?MA SARà CHE MI AVETE ROTTO I COGLIONI E SONO APPENA LE 09 00 DEL MATTINO?


stamattina ti eri svegliato dal lato sbagliato


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> stamattina ti eri svegliato dal lato sbagliato


No,mi ero svegliato bene....poi...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,mi ero svegliato bene....poi...:rotfl:


Poi... Patatrac... L'imprevisto?


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi... Patatrac... L'imprevisto?


Si,poi leggo questi forumisti,e mi si ammorbano i coglioni....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,poi leggo questi forumisti,e mi si ammorbano i coglioni....


sei troppo esigente


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> sei troppo esigente


No,sono insipienti,sciatti,scontati,pletorici,saccenti,supponenti,melliflui.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sono insipienti,sciatti,scontati,pletorici,saccenti,supponenti,melliflui.


Io mi metto tra i saccenti e supponenti


----------



## banshee (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sono insipienti,sciatti,scontati,pletorici,saccenti,supponenti,melliflui.


Hai dimenticato "sgraziati"....


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*No*

Banshee e fiamma voi e pochi altri non fate parte del mio discorso...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sono insipienti,sciatti,scontati,pletorici,saccenti,supponenti,melliflui.


Io mi metto tra gli insipienti, melliflui, scontati e sciatti... Se avete da aggiungere sentitevi liberi. Non mi offendo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*no*



Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi metto tra gli insipienti, melliflui, scontati e sciatti... Se avete da aggiungere sentitevi liberi. Non mi offendo.


Ma no....perchè vi sentite chiamati in causa voi che non c'entrate?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi metto tra gli insipienti, melliflui, scontati e sciatti... Se avete da aggiungere sentitevi liberi. Non mi offendo.


Ma anche no ...quando,,dove, sei così ?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Banshee e fiamma voi e pochi altri non fate parte del mio discorso...:rotfl:


Vabbe i miei difetti li conosco, fidati


----------



## banshee (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Banshee e fiamma voi e pochi altri non fate parte del mio discorso...:rotfl:


Mbe' direi eh!! Anche se io un po' supponente lo sono  
:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no....perchè vi sentite chiamati in causa voi che non c'entrate?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche no ...quando,,dove, sei così ?


Un poco melliflua ogni tanto lo sono. Un po'insipida pure... Quando mi vengono quei 5 min di romanticismo faccio una strage :carneval:Sapeste quante volte mi son letta, non vedevo che ero io e mi son detta "che cazzo ha scritto mo sta cretina" :rotfl:Le comiche mute


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un poco melliflua ogni tanto lo sono. Un po'insipida pure... Quando mi vengono quei 5 min di romanticismo faccio una strage :carneval:Sapeste quante volte mi son letta, non vedevo che ero io e mi son detta "che cazzo ha scritto mo sta cretina" :rotfl:Le comiche mute


:rotfl::rotfl:aspetta ce la dedichiamo sta vignetta


----------



## Eratò (14 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:aspetta ce la dedichiamo sta vignetta


Ma io sono un genio dello Sbagliare! Che poi gli stessi  sbagli li faccio più volte giusto per imparare meglio


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sono insipienti,sciatti,scontati,pletorici,saccenti,supponenti,melliflui.


hai dimenticato possibilisti... e anche un pochino bastardi


----------

